# See ya in May



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Guy calls up, and asks me to come over to take care of a leaking valve. 2nd floor condo. I get there, and there is a 3/4" gate valve spraying out the stem. Its a control valve to the heating coil, in the airhandler. There is a central boiler that supplies the 15 or so units in this building. Pumps 150 degree water through the coil 24/7. Fan blows when your t'stat calls for heat. 

I ask him how did it start leaking? He says they had no heat, and the maintenance man tried to make sure it was open. I told him he should have just bled the air out of the freaking loose key air vent, 6" away. So, the gate is now broken off the stem. Luckily, it is open. 

They told him to tell me that the boiler will not be shut off, untill May, period. No exceptions. Turns out a letter was sent to all tennants in the spring, instructing them to have the valves changed, by a licensed plumber. Well, they didn't. 

So I tried to snug the packing, gently, knowing what is a second away. It slowed a little. I ran to the supply house and got some self curing pipe wrap, but the water is so hot, it melts the epoxy right out of it. Tried a couple hose clamps...........Then, I see the ac condensate drain. :clap:
Told him I'll be back in the AM. Got me a funnell, see ya in the spring.

(He had a big ole pot on the shelf, that he emptied every hour, for like 18 hours :laughing::laughing: He had a long night last night)


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Too funny.

I did one like that this morning- ballvalve on the supply from the cooling tower to water cooled AC broke in the off position.

No way now how is that cooling tower gonna get shut off today.

Buh bye!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

You still use Rectorseal #5, that is unacceptable. Nice looking funnel though.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

What's wrong with #5? 

I only use it when I don't want a leak:laughing:

That funnel was like 30 bucks at Grainger.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That's a good one. I am glad for you that the gate valve didn't break when you snugged it.

Pencil them in for May 15, 2011. :laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

*Complete.*

They called a couple weeks ago. I thought about it a couple times over the summer. Thought they may have gotten someone else. 

Customer said the dripping slowed alot a few days later, then stopped completely about 3 weeks later. Hard to believe. At least he was smart enough to have it fixed before the boilers were fired for the winter again. :yes:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice they finally remembered....


----------

